#  >  > Computers Can Be Fun >  >  > Computer News >  >  Best VPN

## nidhogg

Thinking about taking out a subscription VPN for my android tablet.  Any feedback from members (except butterfly, he can f*ck right off) as to good and bad?

Really only for web surfing, don't use torrents or any of that.

Looking at NordVPN, about 3 buck a month if take a 2 year subscription.

----------


## Slick

ExpressVPN subscriber for 2 years here. 

No complaints. Works for everything. US Netflix in HD. Porn. Location spoofing. Torrents.

There really inst a replacement for a paid VPN subscription. There are free ways to get around blocked sites but none are as good as a paid sub. Especially when you're trying to watch blocked video.

----------


## Pragmatic

I don't know if it does 'Androids' but I use 'Browsec' which was recommended by Harry. It's free and I've no complaints. It's routed via Holland.

----------


## fred flintstone

I've  been using ExpressVPN for a couple of years.  No complaints. Plenty of servers to choose from and good customer service.

----------


## Slick

> Plenty of servers to choose from and good customer service.


Yep, and they have a 24 hour chat service and I use it all the time to directly ask them what server locations unblock certain content. 

Like netflix for example, they get wise to server locations and block them. Sign into ExpressVPN site and ask them through the chat service what new locations unblock Netflix. Instantly get an answer at any time.

----------


## Geezy

I used to use ExpressVPN until I moved over to Shadowsocks (https://shadowsocks.org/en/index.html)

Absolutely brilliant.

----------


## Slick

I also use Express VPN in my Asus Router GUI so that anything connected to that network is routed through the VPN. Phones, TV's, Laptops etc.... Its always on. ExpressVPN has a setup for that as well.

----------


## baldrick

> Shadowsocks


do you need to install a proxy server on a vps ?

----------


## redhaze

Private Internet Access has been solid and fast speeds

----------


## harrybarracuda

> I don't know if it does 'Androids' but I use 'Browsec' which was recommended by Harry. It's free and I've no complaints. It's routed via Holland.


Yes Browsec does Androids.

And the free version allows UK/US/Holland/Sing I think.

----------


## Geezy

> Originally Posted by Geezy
> 
>  Shadowsocks
> 
> 
> do you need to install a proxy server on a vps ?


I believe you do. I have HK, Japan, Singapore and the US as my proxy servers (there are many more). All very fast. And you can chop and change between them in an instant.



Without the VPN it's a 1/10 of that speed. I watch Youtube vids at 1080hp etc. Without any buffering issues.

----------


## VocalNeal

My son who claims to know something about computers (Master's degree) uses Nord.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Got a lifetime deal on Ironsocket so have used that for years.

----------


## Digby Fantona

I settled for NordVPN and it was $ 79 for two years subscription. It works perfectly and I have noticed no drop in speed. It works with P2P so the use of torrents is safe. All you have to do , if you are using Bittorrent, is to change the settings so as to ensure that the correct server is used. This has to be done every time as the server changes frequently. It may be used with the Tor Browser as well.

I have had no need to use a proxy server.  Up to six devices at a time can be connected.

ExpressVPN is almost twice as expensive, provides only three connections and cannot be used with torrents or the Tor browser. NordVPN does everything.

----------


## importford

Bypass censorship & unblock sites using these "Free Browser VPN addons":

For Chrome : Touch VPN or ZenMate or Gom VPN or Betternet or Browsec

For Firefox : Browsec or Hoxx VPN Proxy or Hola or ZenMate

Start using these free Browser VPN addons and bypass online restrictions to access any website!

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Bypass censorship & unblock sites using these "Free Browser VPN addons":
> 
> For Chrome : Touch VPN or ZenMate or Gom VPN or Betternet or Browsec
> 
> For Firefox : Browsec or Hoxx VPN Proxy or Hola or ZenMate
> 
> Start using these free Browser VPN addons and bypass online restrictions to access any website!


That's OK for web browsing but not other protocols or apps unfortunately.

----------


## redhaze

> I settled for NordVPN and it was $ 79 for two years subscription. It works perfectly and I have noticed no drop in speed. It works with P2P so the use of torrents is safe. All you have to do , if you are using Bittorrent, is to change the settings so as to ensure that the correct server is used. This has to be done every time as the server changes frequently. It may be used with the Tor Browser as well.


I don't have to do that with my VPN. Sounds like a pain...

----------


## Digby Fantona

> I don't have to do that with my VPN. Sounds like a pain...


Probably because your VPN does not offer the same protection as mine. It only involves opening up the settings and changing a number to make sure that the correct server is being used. No hardship and good to know I am invisible to the world.

----------


## bsnub

> Probably because your VPN does not offer the same protection as mine.


In fact the opposite it true. There should be no need to do that.

----------


## redhaze

> Probably because your VPN does not offer the same protection as mine.


LMAO...

----------


## fred flintstone

> ExpressVPN is almost twice as expensive, provides only three connections and cannot be used with torrents or the Tor browser.


I have ExpressVPN....download torrents on it a few times a week easy peasy.

----------


## Slick

> Originally Posted by Digby Fantona
> 
> ExpressVPN is almost twice as expensive, provides only three connections and cannot be used with torrents or the Tor browser.
> 
> 
> I have ExpressVPN....download torrents on it a few times a week easy peasy.


Lol no shit. Wtf is this idiot talking about?

----------


## fred flintstone

^dunno...It works on Tor too. They advertise being the first vpn to do it.

----------


## cyrille

:Very Happy: 

How many more times will Digby Fountainofcrap make a fool of himself on this topic?

----------


## AndyCap

ExpressVPN is the best for me here in China, costs a bit, but you get what you pay for, multi-choice connection wise, built in WatchUK TV, etc.

Can't complain, also easy to re-install on other units.

For my 2 penneth

----------


## Digby Fantona



----------


## bsnub

^ So you post a clunky video by some youtuber with 44 subscribers? What is your point you already made it clear that you know fuck all what you are talking about. 

You are not getting any higher level of protection one way or another.

----------


## Digby Fantona

The reality is that both are very good but NordVPN seems to be suited to people who use torrents. Of course, the virtuous people of TeakDoor do not go near the likes of Pirate Bay so I see now that my recommendation is meaningless here.

----------


## bsnub

> NordVPN seems to be suited to people who use torrents.


As long as a VPN has a no log policy and your speeds are good there should be no issue regardless. I use PIA and d/l torrents all the time fast and without issue.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> The reality is that both are very good but NordVPN seems to be suited to people who use torrents. Of course, the virtuous people of TeakDoor do not go near the likes of Pirate Bay so I see now that my recommendation is meaningless here.


Why the fuck would anyone listen to your recommendation when you only recently had to ask people what the best VPN was because you didn't have a clue?

 :rofl:

----------


## Dragonfly

I thought having VPN was pointless, NSA etc... can track your IPs and all your downloaded files

if you are so miserable in life that you need a VPN to have Netflix or farang based IPTV, then maybe the problem is not really the VPN  :Smile:

----------


## redhaze

> As long as a VPN has a no log policy and your speeds are good there should be no issue regardless. I use PIA and d/l torrents all the time fast and without issue.


Yep




> I thought having VPN was pointless, NSA etc... can track your IPs and all your downloaded files


This is true, but NSA doesn't have much cause to troll torrents and that is what many people use it for.

----------


## bsnub

> I thought having VPN was pointless


 :smiley laughing: 






> NSA


Who cares about them I am more worried about Russian hackers.  :Smile:

----------


## Dragonfly

> This is true, but NSA doesn't have much cause to troll torrents and that is what many people use it for.


except the FBI has also access to those infos and can prosecute you for downloading files if the Movie Studio choose to  :Smile: 

no biggie though, who cares about the FBI, worthless idiots  :Razz:

----------


## Dragonfly

> Who cares about them I am more worried about Russian hackers


I don't think Russian hackers would be interested in your dead animals porn or your smoking pot home movies  :Smile:

----------


## Digby Fantona

> Originally Posted by Digby Fantona
> 
> 
> The reality is that both are very good but NordVPN seems to be suited to people who use torrents. Of course, the virtuous people of TeakDoor do not go near the likes of Pirate Bay so I see now that my recommendation is meaningless here.
> 
> 
> Why the fuck would anyone listen to your recommendation when you only recently had to ask people what the best VPN was because you didn't have a clue?


Essentially because I am not a big-headed twat like you who thinks he knows everything about technology. Saint Harrybarracuda is a possibility, I must get in touch with Benedict and Francis to ask them to elevate you.

----------


## Digby Fantona

> I thought having VPN was pointless, NSA etc... can track your IPs and all your downloaded files
> 
> if you are so miserable in life that you need a VPN to have Netflix or farang based IPTV, then maybe the problem is not really the VPN



I don't watch much TV and certainly would never watch Netflix. I am using mine primarily for safe Internet banking outside my home. I can use my phone in a Starbuck's now if I wish and I will know no bugger can hack into my communications.

----------


## Slick

> certainly would never watch Netflix


Why not? Arguably the best quality & selection hands down with a VPN subscription. 

You won't find better quality streams, and you won't find better quality Torrents either.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> I can use my phone in a Starbuck's now if I wish and I will know no bugger can hack into my communications.


FFS...

 :rofl:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Digby Fantona
> ...


You're right.

You're just a normal, run-of-the-mill twat who reads about VPN's for a few days and then thinks he is qualified to opine on the subject.

 :smiley laughing:

----------


## Digby Fantona

> You're just a normal, run-of-the-mill twat who reads about VPN's for a few days and then thinks he is qualified to opine on the subject.


What advice did you offer ? Nothing.

----------


## cyrille

> So you post a clunky video by some youtuber with 44 subscribers?


Perhaps that's how he gets his hotel recs too?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> You're just a normal, run-of-the-mill twat who reads about VPN's for a few days and then thinks he is qualified to opine on the subject.
> 
> 
> What advice did you offer ? Nothing.


Liar. I recommended Tor.

Because it's a bit slow, like you.

----------


## Digby Fantona

> Liar. I recommended Tor.
> 
> Because it's a bit slow, like you.


I am already using Tor and have been for years. Clearly you have no knowledge of the products provided so you should stop pretending that you do and keep quiet.

----------


## Dragonfly

clearly those using VPNs have no real clue about VPNs and what they are for  :Smile: 

a bit like Win10 and iPad users  :rofl:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> Liar. I recommended Tor.
> 
> Because it's a bit slow, like you.
> 
> 
> I am already using Tor and have been for years. Clearly you have no knowledge of the products provided so you should stop pretending that you do and keep quiet.


Clearly I do, because Tor is a sluggish, stupid waste of time.....

----------


## Digby Fantona

> Clearly I do, because Tor is a sluggish, stupid waste of time.....


I wanted to learn about the "Deep Web" and tried to dabble in the "Dark Web". I got to the stage where I could buy drugs online, no big deal as any browser can do that, but I was fascinated to get to sites which sold false identity documentation, passports and the like.  I started looking for guns and stuff but decided I had learned enough and went no further. I had heard of the alternative web and wanted to know how it worked. My Tor browser remained on my laptop and was only opened up a few days ago so that I could prove to myself that my VPN worked properly with it. I do not do anything illegal and it is unlikely I will vist the Dark Web any time soon. I am just too busy.

----------


## bsnub

> I wanted to learn about the "Deep Web" and tried to dabble in the "Dark Web".


Oh my. So a computer illiterate dabbling in the dark web. Should end well.  :Smile:

----------


## fred flintstone

Probably oughta get a virtual flashlight app for your computer.

----------


## redhaze

> except the FBI has also access to those infos and can prosecute you for downloading files if the Movie Studio choose to


So movie studios control the FBI.

Do you ever step back and think about how incredibly dumb you sound all the time?

----------


## cyrille

That'd be a lot of steps needed.

Enough to enable a panoramic view of his unfathomable, endless stupidity?

No, not very practical in most homes and offices.

----------


## Dragonfly

> Originally Posted by Dragonfly
> 
> except the FBI has also access to those infos and can prosecute you for downloading files if the Movie Studio choose to
> 
> 
> So movie studios control the FBI.
> 
> Do you ever step back and think about how incredibly dumb you sound all the time?


dummy, the movie studio can ask the FBI for a Federal investigation about the practice of stealing their digital property, as it has been done in the past

so again that info is all over the place in government offices, and your VPN shit is not protecting you at all, if that was the original intend

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by Dragonfly
> 
> except the FBI has also access to those infos and can prosecute you for downloading files if the Movie Studio choose to
> 
> 
> So movie studios control the FBI.
> 
> Do you ever step back and think about how incredibly dumb you sound all the time?


He's not very bright you know.

----------


## redhaze

> except the FBI has also access to those infos and can prosecute you for downloading files if the Movie Studio choose to


Has never happened. Will never happened. The NSA could not give a toss about movie downloaders. And yes, it is clearly protecting people from getting copyright notices which is the entire intent. You don't need protection from the NSA to download movies you numpty

----------


## fred flintstone

> Has never happened. Will never happened.


I 've heard stories about peolple being busted for downloading from TPB. Don't know how true  they are; wouldn't be hard to get a downloader's  IP address.

----------


## Digby Fantona

> Originally Posted by redhaze
> 
> Has never happened. Will never happened.
> 
> 
> I 've heard stories about peolple being busted for downloading from TPB. Don't know how true  they are; wouldn't be hard to get a downloader's  IP address.


They will never get mine, that is why I use my VPN.

----------


## redhaze

> I 've heard stories about peolple being busted for downloading from TPB. Don't know how true they are; wouldn't be hard to get a downloader's IP address.


Yeah, that absolutely happens and that's exactly what I'm saying VPN's are good for. So they can't see your IP.

Fuck knows what butters is on about. Something about the NSA.

----------


## Dragonfly

> Has never happened. Will never happened. The NSA could not give a toss about movie downloaders.


never happened ? whaoo, you must be sitting there right now inside their network to make such a bold claim

The NSA is government agency and is bound to share all pertinent information with other government agencies. Last time I checked, the FBI was also a government agency.

How do you think they busted all those pedophiles and terrorists using VPNs to exchange their goats porn ?

keep delusionaling yourself, it's hilarious and another fine example of how IT retarded the average TD poster is  :Smile:

----------


## fred flintstone

^Why you so stupid?

----------


## Digby Fantona

> ^Why you so stupid?


He was not dealt a good hand. He is not only stupid but French as well. It doesn't get much worse than that.

----------


## Dragonfly

it's funny watching stupid people calling you stupid  :Smile: 

a bit like a double up irony  :rofl:

----------


## Dragonfly

> Originally Posted by fred flintstone
> 
> 
> ^Why you so stupid?
> 
> 
> He was not dealt a good hand. He is not only stupid but French as well. It doesn't get much worse than that.


oops, I must have hit a nerve  :rofl: 

The FBI is going to get you guys and you are going to pay a huge fine for all your downloads of your gay goat porn  :Smile:

----------


## redhaze

> How do you think they busted all those pedophiles and terrorists using VPNs to exchange their goats porn ?


How do you not understand what I'm saying here? The NSA doesn't give two tosses about somebody downloading Spider Man dingus

----------


## Digby Fantona

> it's funny watching stupid people calling you stupid 
> 
> a bit like a double up irony


As you can see he is easily amused too. Total dickhead !

----------


## Dragonfly

forget to mention, all SSL encrypted networks have keys generated by an algorithm developed in the 90s by the NSA, and guess what, they kept a backdoor for those keys  :Razz: 

you are so fucking owned with your silly VPNs, completely pointless  :Smile:

----------


## redhaze

SMH.

You really just aren't getting this. I feel like it must be intentional.

----------


## Digby Fantona

Look, Dopey, I am just hiding my IP address and encrypting my communications for personal safety. No intelligence or security services are interested in me because I am a good boy.

----------


## Dragonfly

> Originally Posted by Dragonfly
> 
> How do you think they busted all those pedophiles and terrorists using VPNs to exchange their goats porn ?
> 
> 
> How do you not understand what I'm saying here? The NSA doesn't give two tosses about somebody downloading Spider Man dingus


are you that stupid ? oh wait you are a conservative, forgot about that.

let me put it slowly for you retards:

The NSA collects all those data by default, and that information is shared with all those government agencies. When there is a FBI investigation, they just go dig that information that is readily available on inter-government databases. They don't even need to ask the NSA do the work for them, it's already done by default.

All VPNs traffic is monitored and tagged by the NSA, no matter what.

gee, some people

----------


## Dragonfly

> Look, Dopey, I am just hiding my IP address and encrypting my communications for personal safety. No intelligence or security services are interested in me because I am a good boy.


that's not the point, your VPN is not hiding your IP, and your encryption can even be decyphered on the fly by any ISP proxy (like in Thailand or Burma or Vietnam, and of course the NSA)

so you are not protecting yourself in any way. If you have nothing to hide and such a good boy, why do you feel compel to encrypt your communication and hide your IP ?  :Wink:

----------


## Digby Fantona

All this tripe from a man who lives in a country where the natives think nothing of paying £ 3 for an eclair.

----------


## redhaze

I'm sure one day every person in the country who has ever downloaded a torrent is going to be rounded up and sued en masse, or possibly even sent to jail.

Also, I'm pretty sure on that day a winged monkey shall eject himself from my anus, spread his wings, and take flight. A soaring, majestic spectacle it shall be

----------


## Dragonfly

> I'm sure one day every person in the country who has ever downloaded a torrent is going to be rounded up and sued en masse, or possibly even sent to jail.
> 
> Also, I'm pretty sure on that day a winged monkey shall eject himself from my anus, spread his wings, and take flight. A soaring, majestic spectacle it shall be


that's what they all say until they get caught  :Smile: 

and that's not the point anyway, again, you are free to download anything, I do too all the time

but using a VPN is pointless to conceal your identity, worse, it's actually a red flag for the authorities

do like everyone else, no VPN, and just hope not to get caught, it doesn't change a thing, worse, the VPN traffic is probably better monitored by the NSA than the unencrypted traffic  :rofl:

----------


## Dragonfly

> All this tripe from a man who lives in a country where the natives think nothing of paying £ 3 for an eclair.


SOP answer from the usual petty minded UKIP voter that characterize so much England decadence  :Smile: 

are you a toothless chav by any chance ? of course you are  :rofl:

----------


## redhaze

> do like everyone else, no VPN, and just hope not to get caught, it doesn't change a thing, worse, the VPN traffic is probably better monitored by the NSA than the unencrypted traffic


Yeah funny how thousands and thousands of people have been successfully sued and extorted using your method and not one has been sued using a functional VPN.

Thanks for playing




> but using a VPN is pointless to conceal your identity, worse, it's actually a red flag for the authorities


Well it actually does conceal it. It conceals it from the people who troll websites like PB and IP, phish, then extort people. These people can't get a warrant for a VPN IP, therefore yes it does conceal your identity. FROM THE PEOPLE WHO WOULD SUE YOU.

I know this makes sense to you at some level...all your NSA crap notwithstanding.

----------


## Digby Fantona

Agincourt.

----------


## Dragonfly

> Yeah funny how thousands and thousands of people have been successfully sued and extorted using your method and not one has been sued using a functional VPN.


actually not true, plenty of unprotected users were able to escape prosecution too, probably the majority of them actually

as for those using a VPN, plenty of examples in the news of users using VPNs and got bused for running pedo rings on them etc... so see you are wrong again, lightweight  :Smile: 

maybe you should get out more and read tech news about hacking and their prosecution,




> It conceals it from the people who troll websites


how is that even a threat that would warrant the use of a VPNs ? you are clearly delusional and a paranoid conservative, so typical  :Smile:

----------


## redhaze

> actually not true, plenty of unprotected users were able to escape prosecution too, probably the majority of them actually


Never once did I argue that everyone who downloads a torrent without a VPN gets sued.  Your arguments are dumb and always besides the point.




> as for those using a VPN, plenty of examples in the news of users using VPNs and got bused for running pedo rings on them etc... so see you are wrong again, lightweight


The NSA doesn't care about you downloading spider man. Never once have I argued they can't see it. I'm arguing they don't care. 

The difference between these two things is really not complicated.

----------


## Digby Fantona

> The difference between these two things is really not complicated.


I have remind you that he is French. They are weird.

----------


## Dragonfly

> Never once did I argue that everyone who downloads a torrent without a VPN gets sued.


neither did I, you are just trying to twist your words to save face after I completely exposed your silly logic flaws  :Smile: 




> The NSA doesn't care about you downloading spider man. Never once have I argued they can't see it. I'm arguing they don't care.


But the FBI would care, and that's what you keep missing by failing in basic reading comprehension

NSA collects all the info by default, FBI uses the info in a prosecution case

easy enough for you to get ? or you need pictures ?  :Smile: 

and plenty of hacking news explaining that schema, maybe you should read them




> The difference between these two things is really not complicated.


it's not complicated but somehow you fail to understand the very basic logic of collecting info vs using info

did you go to college ? or are you working in corn fields ?  :Razz:

----------


## harrybarracuda

Fucking Buttplug eh, what a load of shite.

 :rofl:

----------


## Dragonfly

so Harry, I take it you are a heavy user and a believer in VPNs  :rofl:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> so Harry, I take it you are a heavy user and a believer in VPNs


That's because you are an ignorant, presumptuous fat old queer, innit.

----------


## redhaze

> did you go to college ? or are you working in corn fields ?


I taught college dimwit

----------


## Dragonfly

meanwhile back in the real world, real men don't need VPNs  :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> meanwhile back in the real world, real men don't need VPNs


There you go, sage advice from the fat queer troll that thinks you install modems with regedit.

 :rofl:

----------


## prawnograph

Simple question - for 2022 - recommendation on best VPN please - am doing some work from here, Chanthaburi, specifically require a NZ 'home'.

Nord  comes up regularly in adverts, as does Express. Welcome recommendation from a current user of either.

thanks

----------


## ootai

> Simple question - for 2022 - recommendation on best VPN please - am doing some work from here, Chanthaburi, specifically require a NZ 'home'.
> 
> Nord  comes up regularly in adverts, as does Express. Welcome recommendation from a current user of either.
> 
> thanks



I use Nord and find it works very well. I did use a different VPN initially but I can't really remember if it was Express but think it was.
I connect to Singapore mainly as then I get English rather than Thai. I also connect to US and Australia with no issues so New Zealand should be fine.
I have noticed that some sites are now able to detect that you are using a VPN and ask you to turn it off before they will connect
Nord is improving all the time however the one issue I have with it is when Windows times out it cuts off my Wi-fi and internet connection but somehow Nord shows as staying connected but I have no connection so I have to disconnect Nord and reconnect my Wi-fi and then reconnect Nord. There is probably an easy fix but I am too lazy to try and find out.

----------


## bsnub

> Welcome recommendation from a current user of either.


I use express and it is worth every penny. Very fast and secure, but Nord is probably as good. You can not go wrong with either one.

----------


## harrybarracuda

NordVPN has a New Zealand endpoint.

Ironsocket if you are a bit more technically minded and can configure OpenVPN.

----------


## DrWilly

I use express. Very satisfied.

----------


## S Landreth

Have been using IPVanish for years. It is great!

 
works great when I’m overseas and want to listen to Sirius, watch DirectTV, check with US government websites and even able to fool my brokerage firm

----------


## harrybarracuda

What I like about NordVPN is it's piss easy to use and there is a Chrome addon and an Android app.

----------


## bsnub

Express also has a chrome/firefox add-on, as well as apps for iOS and Android.

----------


## PlanK

I use Nord because it had connections in uNZud & Thailand, which not all the popular VPN providers had at the time.  On a DTAC 4G connection torrents don't work without a VPN where I am.

Whichever VPN you choose, if you wait till Black Friday/Cyber Monday there are always massive discounts on the popular ones.

----------


## CalEden

> I use Nord and find it works very well. I did use a different VPN initially but I can't really remember if it was Express but think it was.
> I connect to Singapore mainly as then I get English rather than Thai. I also connect to US and Australia with no issues so New Zealand should be fine.
> I have noticed that some sites are now able to detect that you are using a VPN and ask you to turn it off before they will connect
> Nord is improving all the time however the one issue I have with it is when Windows times out it cuts off my Wi-fi and internet connection but somehow Nord shows as staying connected but I have no connection so I have to disconnect Nord and reconnect my Wi-fi and then reconnect Nord. There is probably an easy fix but I am too lazy to try and find out.


Had the same problem with Norden then progressed to start up WIFI connection problems. I have the fastest internet service xfinity offers and Norden really slowed down my computer speeds. So changed to SurfShark.

----------


## Shutree

I have used NordVPN for years and feel no need to change. It works fine on my laptop and on my mobile.

I once looked at the possibility of installing a VPN on my router. That couldn't work with that modem and NordVPN because Nord does not support the L2TP protocol the router wanted. Express, I am told, does support L2TP but then L2TP doesn't support encryption. This is so far as I recall, I never followed up with VPN on the router.

As mentioned by PlanK there are often discounts pop up. Sometimes the comparison websites will have discount codes or wait for a sale. If you express interest in one then don't buy it there's a good chance that a special offer will arrive later.

----------


## harrybarracuda

That's why I like Ironsocket. You can configure it on Routers that support split tunnelling, and it has a high, medium, low and no encryption option on many of the endpoints.

----------

